# Goiter and lab results



## histojen (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am new to the boards. I recently was diagnosed by ultrasound with a goiter of equal swelling on both sides. No signs of cancer. All my lab results seem normal though. My tsh the first time was 1.4 [.27-4.20]. The second time, two weeks later it was .81 [.27-4.20]. I also had other tests
FT3 3.7 [1.5-4.1]
FT4 1.4 [.9-1.9]
Anti TPO <10 [0-35.0]
Thyroglobulin 27.10 [0-40]
Anti-Thyroglobulin <20 [0-40]
My T4 was alo tested which was 10.0 but I do not have ranges. I know the upper level was 12. I am having more frequent menstrual cycles, muscle aches, weight gain, and a mental fatigue. I am 34 and female. Do my levels seem ok? I mentioned to doctor I had a miscarriage 6 months earlier and she just ignored it. I don't understand why I have a goiter.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

histojen said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to the boards. I recently was diagnosed by ultrasound with a goiter of equal swelling on both sides. No signs of cancer. All my lab results seem normal though. My tsh the first time was 1.4 [.27-4.20]. The second time, two weeks later it was .81 [.27-4.20]. I also had other tests
> FT3 3.7 [1.5-4.1]
> FT4 1.4 [.9-1.9]
> Anti TPO <10 [0-35.0]
> ...


Hi there, histojen! You have a goiter because something is wrong.

I personally am not fond of ultra-sounds! They have their limitations; RAIU (radioactive uptake) would suit better.

Thyroglobulin......... I would say that yours is quite up there in the range.

Small amounts of thyroglobulin are normal in those with normal thyroid function. If thyroglobulin concentrations are initially elevated in a person with thyroid cancer, then it is likely that thyroglobulin can be used as a tumor marker. Thyroglobulin levels should be undetectable or very low after the surgical removal of the thyroid (thyroidectomy) and/or after subsequent radioactive iodine treatments. If levels are still detectable, there may be normal or cancerous thyroid tissue remaining in the person's body, indicating the need for additional treatment. 
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

You will also read that RAIU should be used as a follow-up.

I would also suspect hyperthyroid; believe that or not. I have my reasons. Seen too much of this, I suspect! LOL!!

So, I urge you to get TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test.

And yes, some of us gain weight w/hyper!!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Please accept my sincere condolences on your miscarriage. What a terrible shame. Not unusual w/thyroid disease; not at all. That should not be ignored. God bless you!

Now; just to review. Because you have a goiter, there is something going on that is not normal or natural.

Hopefully, the folks on this board will be supportive of you and help you to get to the bottom of this.










WELCOME


----------

